# Calling all dog breeders!!! What do you breed?



## minisaremighty (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm just curious how many of you out there are dog breeders and what breed(s) you breed or have bred. I'm not a breeder, but always curious about those who are. Just LOVE dogs and we're considering a new puppy sometime next year if things work out.

How did you choose your breed? Were there drawbacks to breeding your particular breed? (difficult births,etc.) Were there benefits? (easier birthing, etc.) Do you show your dogs? Or just breed for the love of the breed?

Whatever else you want to share would be great (especially photos!!).








Edited to add: If you have a website featuring the dogs you breed, PLEASE post it! I LOVE looking at websites and learning about breeders and their dogs.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 27, 2005)

Our old nabors (moved about 3yrs ago) bred hunting dogs and sell them after there trained. It was pretty loud around here ...



.

My aunt breeds corgi's (or something like that, i think thats what there called) and shows them.

Leeana


----------



## dmkrieg (Dec 27, 2005)

We breed Great Pyrenees in Troy, Mo.

The sweetest, smartest dogs I have ever seen. (IMO)


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 27, 2005)

My Mom bred Shetland sheepdogs. We have a Sheltie now that is wonderful with the horses, he loves to try and herd them, and they love to play halter tag with them. They don't dig holes, aren't chewers and they aren't too noisey. Housebreaking has always been easy.

I must warn you of people that breed any kind of dog where the mother isn't walked and taken out to do her business. When a puppy is raised in an environment that is dirty, it's difficult at best to housebreak. Puppies learn best from their Mom.

We never had a Sheltie that was difficult to house break. We have however owned a Bassett Hound that came from a kennel where the dogs just weren't walked. So the puppy was difficult at best to housebreak. We walked that dog every two hours, and even then, he'd flood out the house when he'd have an accident. He had no clue on what to do when we walked him. We tried crate training and that was a bust too, because it was okay with him to sleep in a dirty crate. So just be careful buying any puppy..

God Bless,

Lynn W


----------



## kaykay (Dec 27, 2005)

we breed border collies and they are the love of my life!! I have owned german shepards and shelties but once i got a border collie that was it for me. They are intelligent, loving, protective but not too protective etc. FOR ME they are the perfect dog and i cant imagine my life without them

Heres a couple puppies we have right now


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Dec 27, 2005)

Awww... Kaykay, I want that last puppy! She/he is just too cute.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 27, 2005)

I love border collies Kay, i didnt know you bred them!!!!!

I always liked them because they were good with the horses, one found its way here (it was a stray) a long time ago and it was the sweetest dog i had ever seen. we kept it in the garage one night to see if someone would claim it and made fliers and all that stuff. We got a call about a week later and found his owners, i didnt want to let him go.

I have a JRT cross puppy right now (yep, over there he is drooling on my bed) and he is a nice little pup.

Leeana


----------



## kaykay (Dec 27, 2005)

yep those are the loves of my life besides my hubby kids and horses LOL. The bottom one is a red tri colored male. Hes so charming and smart but that blue one at the top is a real character. Definately the alpha dog of the litter. thanks for your kind comments


----------



## CyndiD (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been involved with Cairn Terriers for over 27 years....still have 3 now and a litter now and then.

They are the best little dogs...they THINK they are big and are fearless.

My Cairn Terriers


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 27, 2005)

CyndiD said:


> I have been involved with Cairn Terriers for over 27 years....still have 3 now and a litter now and then.
> They are the best little dogs...they THINK they are big and are fearless.
> 
> My Cairn Terriers
> ...


Cyndi:

I've never been a fan of the terriers, were too scruffy looking for me. For some reason over the past couple months, they have really started to appeal to me! Now I find them adorable! LOL! Go figure



Hubby likes them too. Just curious about your Cairns. _Are they bad diggers? _I think that is another thing about terriers that has always turned me off was the digging. I realize that's what they were originally bred for, but I can't stand diggers. No matter how cute! LOL! Wondering if maybe that trait is being bred out now?? LOVED the pics on your site!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## anoki (Dec 27, 2005)

I haven't bred dogs yet.....but the dog in my avatar is my first show dog (well she's only 7months old) and I hope to breed her! She is a Cardigan corgi ('the one that wags not wiggles'), and she is the greatest dog I've ever had. She has wormed her way into even my Dad's heart (and he was very upset about her coming into the house!!!) I fell in love with this breed through my riding coach, who has owned cardis for....well probably 30 years. I think every breed has it's good point and drawbacks though, so it depends on what you are looking for it to 'do' (or not do



)

~kathryn


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 27, 2005)

dmkrieg said:


> We breed Great Pyrenees in Troy, Mo.
> The sweetest, smartest dogs I have ever seen. (IMO)
> 
> 
> ...


NOw i agree they are the most wondeful dogs.. we fostered one for a while and never in my life have i had a dog like that


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 27, 2005)

OK, lets see- Dobes, Shelties and Corgis, myself. Whippets, JRT's. Bichons, Cocker's- and - oh you name it whelping out for other people. And Cats, of course, don't forget the Cats!!!


----------



## whitney (Dec 27, 2005)

I used to raise Yorkshire Terriers, but I NEVER wanted to sell the puppies so I stopped. I only have 2 females now.


----------



## minimama (Dec 27, 2005)

I am just getting into this part of life. We have a Golden REtriever, but just found out her hips won't pass so, she will be spayed. This made me cry like you would not believe because she is just the best dog. Such an incredible temperment and smart as a whip!

We also have a chocolate lab, that is due to be spayed. And a black lab that will remain in tact untill I can get her hips and eyes checked. So far, it looks like she will be our breeder. Oh, and a Pomeranian that has very nice bloodlines that will be bred when the time comes. She is an orange sable and is really the prettiest little pom I have ever seen.

So, I do not breed yet, but plan to when the time is right. oh, one more, I almost forgot. I am in teh process of shopping for a new furry playmate and that one will also be bred. More on her later though. LOL


----------



## Ginia (Dec 27, 2005)

We breed Miniature Australian Shepherds, they are great little dogs. Definitely like to have a job, our oldest female "helps" bring the horses in from the pasture one at a time by walking along behind on her hind feet with her front feet "pushing" while we lead them to the barn. We have to leave the house in a few minutes and I'm "computer illiterate" so would have to get my instructions out to remember how to post a picture here from my website (Kaykay's my webmaster, or guru, or whatever you want to call it, and I'm her worst student LOL), so will hope that you'll go to my website www.postrockminiatures.com and check out my Mini Aussie page. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Marion (Dec 27, 2005)

We have had all our dogs spayed. We were going to breed my border collie but decided to fix her instead.


----------



## sfmini (Dec 27, 2005)

I show Pembroke Welsh Corgis, don't breed. I am hoping my little girl will be healthy enough to at least show, her sire is 9th on the all time top ten sires list now. She was so very ill, could crop up again.

I do rescue and here are the 'excuses' we hear:

I didn't know they shed

chases the kids - duh it's a HERDING dog

barks

getting a divorce

moving and can't have a dog in the new home.

As for breeding, few free whelp.

They can and do have hip dysplasia, PRA, Von Willebrands, DM.

Here is my Gracie, Tallyrand Glory Bound


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Dec 27, 2005)

We raise Shih Tzu.....they are wonderful companions and are so versatile. If you want to nap all day their all for that or if you want to do some playing around they're more than willing



They're kinda like kids in dogging clothes....here is a picture of one of our puppies a Blue and White female she now lives in New York!!


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!!! I especially love the pictures!! Keep 'em coming!

Corgis are a love of mine. Leaning heavily towards one. Love the shelties, too, but hubby doesn't like the long hair. Love the shih tzu too, but hubby doesn't like "fru fru" dogs, as he puts it.



There are a LOT of breeds I really like that would suit ME fine, but I have to make sure WE get one that will suit both of us, to keep the peace, if you know what I mean! LOL!



Right now, we have HIS dog and MY dog. His is a minpin, not really my type, and mine is a border collie/golden retriever mix. We'd like something a little bigger than the little one, but smaller than the bigger one. I'm doing extensive research trying to decide and we won't be getting one for several months, if not a little longer. When we bring a dog home, it's for life, so I want to make sure we make the best decision for us.

Anyhow, I'd love for more of you to share! I KNOW there are more breeders out there besides those who've already posted!!!

Oh, and Ginia!!! I did check out your site! BEAUTIFUL dogs!!! LOVE them!!!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 27, 2005)

I grew up with my parents raising newfondlands, and Great Danes, I continued to raise Great Danes after I was married, and up until about 10 yrs ago. When I met my hubby 35yrs ago, he was raising German Shepards, so together we raised Great Danes and German Shepards, then 11 yrs ago we got a black lab,




who was and is the LOVE of our lives, besides our kids and grandkids, and 1 yr ago, I found a black lab puppy






who is my sweetheart and constant companion. She just got spayed, so no pups in the future. But I do think that the labs are the sweetest dogs I have even owned....and I thought my danes were sweet! Iguess I just LOVE them all! Corinne


----------



## kaykay (Dec 27, 2005)

here are pics of ginias cuties!!


----------



## bevann (Dec 27, 2005)

I bred and showed black German Shepherds for 42 years&had the same line from my original pair starting in 1960.I stopped because I couldn't find a bitch to breed to my male.Either lacking good hips or good disposition-couldn't find both in the same female.When Sam died in 2002 my lines are gone.I also have had Pembroke Welsh Corgis since 1972 and now have 3 spayed bitches&1 6 month old puppy that I will eventually breed(I may show her if she continues to develop as nicely as she is looking now).I love the breed-so smart&so sweet.They do shed so I just sweep up the hair when it starts to bother me.I don't wear many dark clothes around the dogs.If I'm going out I get dressed&run real fast out the back door.


----------



## SIX_GEMS (Dec 27, 2005)

We breed and show chinese cresteds...a lovely breed and a very sweet companion, plus they don't shed and DO NOT smell like dogs. They come in hairless and puffs, easy to take care of breed (some lines more than others).

This is Link, a hairless male, he has two points and one we are showing right now.





This is a puff female, Onnie, and both varieties are born in a litter.






The cresteds are a relatively new breed, only being in the AKC since the early 90's. They are still very much a handler/owner breed which is great. Nothing better than finishing your own dogs!! I just love them!


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 27, 2005)

bevann said:


> They do shed so I just sweep up the hair when it starts to bother me.I don't wear many dark clothes around the dogs.If I'm going out I get dressed&run real fast out the back door.
> 530408[/snapback]
> ​






LOL!!! Well, the shed factor doesn't much matter in any dog we choose since my border collie/golden retriever mix is a shedder. I do exactly the same thing! I get dressed at the last minute and do NOT sit down anywhere, I just leave as fast as possible! LOL!

Wow Six-Gems!!! I've never seen a "puff" chinese crested!!! That's kinda cute!



I like fluffy dogs (hubby prefers short haired, so we have a challenge brewing as to what will win out! LOL!).


----------



## vanabarsdream (Dec 27, 2005)

* *

*
Hello, don't post much but just had to add that I am a collie breeder, long haired shed all over the carpet type *



* I love the breed , and they are true Lassie dogsin as they are soo devoted to their owners. I have all colors including white collies.I havn't breed a litter for a while -- ussually wait till I have buyers Pat*


----------



## anoki (Dec 27, 2005)

> .If I'm going out I get dressed&run real fast out the back door


lmao when I got Moxie, my Mom said to me "oh they don't shed much do they"....my response....



"uh no"



hee,hee,hee...just wait til she starts shedding...my name will most definately be mud!!!! lol

~kathryn


----------



## runamuk (Dec 27, 2005)

I myself don't breed but do rescue and clean up others messes






however I have numerous friends in the dog world.....

Standard poodle breeder.....

Someone who raised/showed shelties for years

Good friend who raises and shows Chow Chows (we are getting a pup from her eventually) this is the breed that is the love of my life.....right now we have an ancient one who needed a place to live out her days......

with the acquisition of an aussie from the shelter I have met some wonderful aussie breeders/show people/herding trialers

I have fostered and/or found great homes for many breeds....min pins, english bulldogs, chowchows, mutts (not many of those though), not to mention the ones that came and never left.....chowchows, borzoi, german shepherd......some day we will have a little dog but to date I haven't found them to be easy to live with.....a mini aussie down the road might fit the bill, I know and adore one australian terrier



, I think the norwich and norfolk terriers are too dang cute, loved the minpins but they all had major housebreaking issues, ....this is the fun part of fostering



I get to try breeds out while looking for the perfect home...speaking of which I wonder how the sharpei mix pups are doing....I need to get updates from their owners and pics to post


----------



## maranatha minis (Dec 27, 2005)

I have raised Chinese Shar Pei for 15 years. they are my favorite breed, but 2 years ago I got a Mini dacshund and he is the love of my life because he will fit in my lap!! I still have 1 female shar pei.





this is Rapha Adoni we lost him in May to stomach cancer. He was 7 years old.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 27, 2005)

OH what a sweetie face.......coming from chows I also appreciate a pei



I am curious is cancer also common in the sharpeis? It is probably the most common cause of early/sudden loss in chows (makes me wonder about the pigment)...oh I forgot weenie dogs......my first dog who I barely remember was a mini weenie dog who I used to sneak into bed with me










maranatha minis said:


> I have raised Chinese Shar Pei for 15 years.  they are my favorite breed, but 2 years ago  I got a Mini dacshund and he is the love of my life because he will fit in my lap!!  I still have 1 female shar pei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maranatha minis (Dec 27, 2005)

I have had several pei's and never had any probs with cancer. The vet said it was as common in dogs as in people. I had 1 vet treat him for 6 weeks for a prostate infection but he lost over 30lbs in the 6 weeks he was treated. I took him to my "dog" vet and she took 1 look and knew what it was, she did test to confirm it. he lived 2 days after that.

On a lighter note.... wonder what the cross of the weenie and the pei would look like ?





Shelley<><


----------



## maranatha minis (Dec 27, 2005)

I have had several pei's and never had any probs with cancer. The vet said it was as common in dogs as in people. I had 1 vet treat him for 6 weeks for a prostate infection but he lost over 30lbs in the 6 weeks he was treated. I took him to my "dog" vet and she took 1 look and knew what it was, she did test to confirm it. he lived 2 days after that.

On a lighter note.... wonder what the cross of the weenie and the pei would look like ?





Shelley<><


----------



## maranatha minis (Dec 27, 2005)

ttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v334/maranathaminis

this is Jireh's Promise of Provision. she will be 5 this year


----------



## maranatha minis (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## runamuk (Dec 27, 2005)

almost spit on my screen there ...hmmm a sharweenie...actually it would probably end up looking like a short eared basset hound


----------



## Shelley (Dec 27, 2005)

I've been showing dogs for almost 30 years now. (30 years??



)

I spent a little more than half that time in Siberian Huskies, but for the past twelve years it's been Salukis all the way! We breed occasionally (under the kennel name Akissla). We love them to pieces but they are not a dog for everybody.

Here are a few of them:






Am.Can.Ch. Akissla Truly Madly Deeply, P.Cee is my pride and joy.






Ch. Akissla A Touch Risque, who will be the dam of our next litter a year from now.

Never have entered her in any Canadian shows.






Am.Can. Ch. Desert Rose Dreams Come True, pictured on her 10th birthday, my darling Trulee who is my heart dog. She was my first Saluki and will turn 13 this March.

Next Monday we will embark on a new chapter...we are sooo excited to be adding a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel puppy to the family! We've been looking for the right puppy for a while. She's a show prospect, and if she turns out we will be getting her into the ring as soon as she turns six months old. Here is our little Lizzie! Can hardly wait to get her home!






Shelley


----------



## runamuk (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW that saluki in the center picture is ......droool...oooh lala.......stunning


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 27, 2005)

Those Salukis are sooooooo elegant!!!!! I'm familiar with all the breeds, but have focused on the smaller ones for our family, so I tend to forget that there are some absolutely GORGEOUS large breeds out there!!! Oh, and that Lizzie is just darling!!!

Hey, Kaykay! I forgot to mention what cuties you have there in your BC's. I adore my BC mix. She is sooooo darn smart. Too smart for her own fur sometimes! LOL!!

And those Shar Pei's! My brother used to have one. Unfortunately for him, his ex got her in the divorce.


----------



## runamuk (Dec 28, 2005)

OK just for kicks here are a few of my friends dogs






her male






the blue female who didn't take (was supposed to have my pup but may be retired now)






and this is her smooth chow she is spayed and an family member










this is hank the bulldog I rehomed for someone...he now lives with my sister in doggy paradise



oh and the head in the picture is Owen her BC (nutty dog spends his life herding the ducks or chasing the ball he does not sit still ever



)






the shar pei mix pups we took in and bottlefed and found homes for (they were about 5 weeks here)


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 28, 2005)

I get such a kick out of those silly bulldogs!!! My BIL has a female that he rescued. Her name is Betty Lou and she only has one eye (the other was injured in some sort of accident before he acquired her). She is such a riot.



Those chows are something else. I've only ever seen a few in person. I know they are much more dog than I would ever be able to handle!

I have to say Runamuk, that I think you do a great job with taking in those dogs in need until they can be rehomed.






I'd LOVE to do it. I love all breeds, but hubby wouldn't have it. At least not yet.



Someday, after the kids are out of the house, I've got plans.



He just isn't aware of it.



It will fall under the guise of empty nest syndrome and I'm SURE he'll give in.


----------



## Josh (Dec 28, 2005)

We breed Pembroke Welsh Corgis although we have been concentrating more on showing here lately. We have a young tri male who will be starting his show career shortly after the first of the year.

Josh


----------



## runamuk (Dec 28, 2005)

Hee hee a girl has to have plans








minisaremighty said:


> I get such a kick out of those silly bulldogs!!!  My BIL has a female that he rescued.  Her name is Betty Lou and she only has one eye (the other was injured in some sort of accident before he acquired her).  She is such a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amy (Dec 28, 2005)

WE breed, raise & have shown Miniature Schnauzers. We used to show the horses in summer & the schnauzers in the winter but the last time we showed one ourselves was when our grandson drowned on his school trip.we quit showing them & last year we had a handler show our stud dog to his championship. They are the most adorable, non-shedding, non allergenic dogs-- which is why I chose them as I have Asthma.


----------



## Robin1 (Dec 28, 2005)

I started out showing Akitas, then retired them to my water bed.



In the last 10 yrs I have raised and shown Anatolian Shepherds. They are good all around dogs. They guard my horses, come in the house and guard the sofa, uh I mean me.





I also have a rescued Australian Cattle Dog that just tolerates sharing me



, and I have a 4 yr old Tibetan Spaniel (male) that got both his majors as a 6 month old.



Regrettably, I haven't had the time to finish him or the money to send him out with someone.





I have also had a rescue Rottie, that I adored. Will have to own another of those some day. Although I've been looking at the Bull Mastiffs lately. somebody help me!!! I had all I could do to stay home when I saw an ad for Rottie Bull Mastiff cross puppies.








You can see the Anatolains on my website at rockinrobinminis.com under Anatolians and puppies. One of my favorite pictures is on the home page at the bottom.

Kay, I love the blue merle in the first picture.

Robin


----------



## Shelley (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, Runamuk and Minisaremighty!

I'm really enjoying seeing all these dogs...it's making me want to go fill out those entries!

Shelley


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Dec 28, 2005)

I haven't bred a litter since '94, and still have one Golden from that litter laying at my feet right now.

I started with Border Terriers back in the 70's and they are still my favorite, though I'm BTless for the moment. Just wonderful companions; I love them. At the time we were showing them, they were an owner-handled breed. Not so much anymore.

I also raised Golden Retrievers. I love them, quite possibly the worlds most happy creature, but not sure if I will have another. They do have many more health issues than BT's. And lots of hair



and that's just a heck of a big dog to have on your lap.

I also raised (although never bred a litter) Dobies, another breed I'm totally crazy about and will have again someday. Rabbit: although their tails were docked before I got any of them, ALL of them had soft ears and were beautiful. I always had to get my Dobie-related trinkets from England, everything here is cropped.

I did show my dogs until I moved up to Idaho (8 hour drive to get a major up here). We competed in conformation (except the Dobies-soft ears don't get looked at here), obedience, agility, terrier trials (total blast) and retriever trails (always seemed to be cold and wet). When I lived in CA, I had a training kennel and trained and handled terriers, sporting breeds, working breeds, some herding and non-sporting, the occasional hound and one wolf-hybrid (most definitely NOT a dog). I do miss showing and training dogs, but have put that on the back burner for now to focus on my ponies.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks so much for the compliments! they really are scarey smart





kathleen i laughed so hard when i saw that pic of your hairless dog. Soooo cute! Wow you wouldnt believe how many times per day i vaccum having 3 border collies in the house LOL


----------



## Narrow Way Farm (Dec 28, 2005)

We raise miniature schnauzer's... We just love them... they have great temperments around children and our other animals and they don't shed which is wonderful if you have them inside which we do. They are not big barkers, except when someone comes to the door, they let us know someone is here they don't know.. and they will continue until I let them know it's okay, but if I want them to bark I don't tell them it's okay.. THey don't get very big, but they aren't too tiny either just the perfect size, We have 2 of ours on our webpage. The female is going to have a litter the middle of next month... we also have 2 more that I have not had time to put on our website.. We own a all white male and a solid black mail and we have 2 salt/pepper females. The one pregnant now is a deeper salt/pepper and the other is a real light salt/pepper.


----------



## capall beag (Dec 28, 2005)

Growing up we raised Golden's and we always had JRT's around and a couple of wonderful spaniels.

Dogs are my first love!

I always wanted to get back into raising/showing quality dogs. I purchased a lab and that was my plan





The dog was/is great BUT the showing dog scene is NOT my cup of tea!!!!!!

For me it was a very different experience than the ones I had growing up showing our dogs!!

I went to many, many topnotch breeders in New England looking for a suitable stud for my dog and was unimpressed by what I saw! The websites looked wonderful but many were just in it for the money and once the dog had earned it's money it was moved on








My dogs are part of my family and always will be.

I bred my lab twice to 2 beautiful studs and she had some great pups, one of which went Champion just after her first Birthday



She is not only beautiful but she is smart and loved and has a forever home with my friend. Who is a wonderful breeder/trainer who shows and owns many great dogs!

So now Luna is retired, spayed and my constant companion!!

I now raise shortie JRT"s and love the variety of the terrier.My preference is 10" and under at the shoulder, one of mine is 11" but all others are under.

I raise my Jack's for good tempered, healthy, balanced dog that is pleasant in the home and around the barn but all terrier when the need arises!!!!!! I have never sold a pup without a lifetime contract that if the buyer should ever need to rehome their dog that I will get first refusal.

I must say I was going to buy a beautiful Cardigan Corgi from a lady in England 3 years ago and wish I had, I love them!! I also am intrigued by the mini Australian Shephard.

I like a dog that can work and play!!!!

BTW, anyone know anything about the Feist terrier???

My dogs! Murphy with my girls






Jackie, I just woke him up to take this!!






Murphy again






Tizzy






Tulip, for me an ideal size, coat and colored Jack! Can you tell she's my best pal!


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 28, 2005)

I show Australian Cattle Dogs (my dogs are ALWAYS owner-handled). I haven't raised a litter yet (tho' I've been involved in the breed for nearly 15 years now), but will in the future. (my dogs are at my website listed below)

Because I'm honest, I'll state (this is all listed on my website too) that my male tested unilaterally deaf, and so I had considered neutering him (despite how nice he is compared to most of the ACDs I've come across in the shows). However, I'm hearing more and more that it's suspected that unilateral deafness in ACDs is not transmittable like full deafness and was being encouraged by numerous people to not "jump the gun" with my boy. He is out of fully hearing dogs with full hearing in their pedigrees and all of his siblings are full-hearing. We dont' think he developed his hearing loss as a pre 8-week pup (about the time when genetic deafness develops in ACD pups).......it seems he developed the deafness in the one ear at about a year and a half (heck, as much of a cannon ball as he was I wouldn't doubt that he didn't KNOCK his eardrum silly).....we tested him this fall to be sure and he was indeed deaf in one ear. A woman who has been in the breed for MANY years and who I greatly admire (breeds VERY healthy INCREDIBLE dogs) was actually angry at me for even considering castrating my dog for this particular reason. She said my male is far nicer than 90% of the dogs out there including some of the top 10 dogs on the circuit (he did beat not one but TWO top 10 dogs to take BOB and a 5 point major to finish his AKC CH), and said he is the only outside dog she would ever consider breeding to (this is from a lady that I've not heard compliment ANYONE) and in the very least I should consider breeding him to a nice, healthy bitch who would make a nice cross with him as a test litter. I haven't decided to do so yet, but MAY. His hips came back as OFA fair....when I saw the xrays before they were sent I suspected they were borderline good/fair and could have gone either way. The xrays themselves werent' great xrays either and that does have a lot of effect on the ratings (you would be surprised at what kind of difference xray quality makes in OFA ratings). I'll go on to PennHip him to be sure but I don't suspect trouble in the hip area. He is also a PRA carrier, but once the blood test was developed for detection of this disease it was found that 75% of ACDs were either carriers or affected so we can use this testing to gradually breed it out, but the gene pool is far too shallow to toss out the carriers (or even the dogs that are affected who are otherwise GREAT dogs). In the mean time I'm not really done showing my male so he'll stay intact while I do so. Regardless, I'm known as the "testing queen" around here and so any litters I produce will be tested, tested, tested.





My female isn't bad. She's full-hearing, PRA clear and has good hips and is a great mover, but personally she's not the type of dog I like. She'll be bred sometime in the next two years for a return puppy for her breeder, but I probably won't keep anything out of the litter. If she weren't my "husband's" dog she probably wouldn't be here still.

I'm hoping to add a very nice female, but the hunt will be long because I'm REALLY picky.


----------



## Boinky (Dec 28, 2005)

I own and breed Australian Sheperhds & Mini Aussies. I've had two litters of standard size aussies and just had my first litter of Mini aussies. well i'm not sure if technically they will be mini's..lol my mini bitch was bred to my standard male. So far two of them ahve not gained more than 1 lbs a week and theya re 5 weeks old now and a friend that has bred mini's for a while said typically they stay mini if they dont' gain more than 1 lbs a week. they are cute as the dickens! lol My web page is www.boinky.net they are AWESOME smart intelligent loyal dogs. INCREDIBLY easy to train and work with. Mine aren't overly hyper as many say aussies are..but i'm also with them 90% of the time..they aren't destructive to me and are all couch potatoes and are content to go out when i go outdoors ect. just love them.. just completely the right dogs for me!!


----------



## hairicane (Dec 29, 2005)

Look like a lot of us are dog lovers too. Count me in!!!! I have owned raised and shown dogs for 30 years now and have had dogs that were #1 in the country and many others in the top 20 in the US in various disciplines including conformation, obedience and lure coursing. I have shown/owned afghans hounds, english mastiffs, basenjis, a borzoi, italian greyhounds and the current loves of my life are chinese cresteds and affenpinschers. I have an affen in the top 25 affens in the US currently! My newest breed are mini dachshunds and I have longhairs, wires and a smooth. We just had our 1st longhair litter born and got pretty colors and since both parents have produced show pups we are hoping for that too. Our Longhair show puppy male was just in his 1st show and darn near won a major. He is entered in the big january circuit here in florida. I just tried to download pix and boomspeed isnt working AGAIN. Please check out my website for doggy pix and email if u would like dachs pix as I dont even have them up on website yet. www.hairicane.com


----------



## hairicane (Dec 29, 2005)

OOPs I forgot totally about our anatolians!!! How could I do that,lol.

We have a pair of them and they rule the roost and make us all feel very safe. They are wonderful dogs!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2005)

We aren't dog breeders, but have been considering the Mini Aussies. We have a male that has sired some awesome puppies, but we haven't found the perfect couple of bitches yet, so we'll keep looking around. Right now we have Sabrina, spayed Aussie, and Gunner the Mini Aussie.

Robin, (and anyone else with the Anatolians), are you expecting/planning puppies for 06? We'd love to get one or two that have been raised in a family setting with lots of animals/kids, etc.

We tried (unsuccessfully) to get an Anatolian here. A young female that ended up being a real pain. She lasted here 4 weeks - after killing a couple of our chickens, being afraid of the minis and trying to do in the cat we returned her to her breeder. Came to find out she was a 'mistake' breeding of two littermates, so may have just been nuts. She was sweet, but shouldn't have been allowed to go to a working farm, she might have been a good companion.

We use to have Dobies - love that breed - but was always concerned about getting new ones with the minis. Not so much the adults, but with the foals, etc. We did have one female that had her ears done - what a mess - after that we've always kept them natural, and won't own one with the ears done again (unless it was a rescue!).


----------



## minisaremighty (Dec 29, 2005)

This has been a great thread! There are soooo many dog lovers out there!! I've learned a little more about a lot of breeds and got to see some nice photos on some websites. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Sunseri Farms (Dec 29, 2005)

I breed and sell Toy Astralian shepards, the are very samll and one of them helps me herd the minis in.

I have one available. Black tri male can send picture

Joyce



minisaremighty said:


> I'm just curious how many of you out there are dog breeders and what breed(s) you breed or have bred.  I'm not a breeder, but always curious about those who are.  Just LOVE dogs and we're considering a new puppy sometime next year if things work out.
> How did you choose your breed? Were there drawbacks to breeding your particular breed?  (difficult births,etc.)  Were there benefits? (easier birthing, etc.)  Do you show your dogs?  Or just breed for the love of the breed?
> 
> Whatever else you want to share would be great (especially photos!!).
> ...


----------



## Stacy Score (Dec 29, 2005)

Over the years we have shown and been owned by Shelties, boxers and more recently my dalmation and Pyrnese. A few years ago I sucumbed to a rather new breed - Havanese - whom I had adored for several years but never jumped in on. What a mistake - they are wonderful, smart, funny companions, non-shedding hypoallergenic. We show and have been fortunate to have champions and now are sharing our bed with 4 of these wonderful little dogs. I am an idiot when it comes to posting, but you can check our AKC and find the Havanese there. As I am typing Daisy in in my lap giving me her opinion of just exactly where the empty ice cream bowl should really be!


----------



## Lauralee (Dec 30, 2005)

I love this thread.....and the pictures of the dogs you all have!!!!

I don't breed dogs of any kind.....my two boys are neutered.

Every so often I yearn for a third dog but in reality I do not have the patience to raise another puppy.

So its nice to get my new puppy fix just by looking at these pictures and reading the posts!

BTW I have a 150 plus pound pinto Anatolian, Zeus. And a red/white Pembroke Welsh Corgi, Jasper. Neither is registered and both are neutered.

Breeds we have owned and enjoyed in the past:

Akita

Old English Sheepdog

Labrador Retriever

Miniature Schnauzer

Boston Terrier


----------



## justjinx (Dec 30, 2005)

I have enjoyed this thread also! I have never bred nor shown dogs but enjoy mine!

I have a minpin, a schipperke, and a poodle cross (that was SUPPOSED to be full poodle! LOL) -- they are my buds and keep me hopping! jennifer


----------



## Cronewolf (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't breed anymore. But istarted with rough coated collies then moved from the smallisland I was raised on into the suburbsand went into shelties.[great dogs] I also worked for a groomer for more than 13 years and then fell in love with the toy poodle and bred them for about 15 years. I handled great danes and border terriers [the most laid back of all the terriers I think] Allof them hav their plus sides and their minus. Collie shed but are easy to train. Poodles don't shed are smart but are demanding, they alsohave to have a lo of grooming. A friend once told me of border collies that you had better have a job for them because if you didn't they'd find one and you probley wouldn't like it. Go to shows and talk to people ,it's a hard choice and it's one you will have to dealwith for a lot of years. So don't rush into a choice.


----------



## tshack (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I raise Jack Russell Terriers also known as parsons, Irish, (or whatever name some have changed it to) Russell Terriers.

For me deciding on the breed I wanted a dog that was small enough to be able to stay in the house with me, and go places with me, but had the attitude of a big dog. I couldn't of picked a more perfect breed. My pups are the biggest love bugs in the house, but are just as much at home out in the barn around the horses, and hunting mice. They are a energetic enough not to be total couch potatoes and want to go out with me when I ride or walk, or drive Cisco. I'm don't believe in haveing a big kennel or more dogs than you can take care or thus having to pen them up, so I have 3 and could afford to add another 1 or 2 to the mix and still be comfortably able to travel and such with them. My retired dogs aren't given to a new family they stay here with me to live out their days. My grown dogs and pups are all whelped, raised and live in the house with me, with constant human contact and loving. All breeding dogs are health tested and all pups are sold with a spay/neuter contract, health guarntee, and have all the nesseccary shots and such. I also have a clause in my puppy contract stating that if the pup should need to be rehomed I am the first one to be contacted, not a family friend, family member or the pound, ME. and that I'll take the dog back no questions asked.

The drawbacks to JRT's are that some can be hyper (but the energy, if you know how to handle it isn't bad at all), they need exercise every day, and generally don't do well in apartment settings. They also are not a breed you can chain up, as they may channel that pent up energy into aggression. They are one breed that is OK with kids if they grow up with them and the children know how to properly handle animals and are not mean to them. They are not a breed that will take ear pulling, or kicking and just move, they will defend themselves. BUT like I said if the kids mind it works and they can get pretty protective of children. Several of my pups have been placed in homes with kids. The good side of the breed is that they do bond well with people, and are smart and eager to please. They love to cuddle with their owners, and are heck on your rodent pop. They also are plum naturals around livestock.

The reason I chose to breed was for the love of the breed, (I do show a bit and am involved in agility though with my breeding female) and to help bring the JRT breed into others households and let them experience the joys of having them. I set back and watched what some of the show breeders charged for some of their pet quality pups and was astounded. IN big cities it may be OK to charge that much but around here in a ranching community people just can't afford to spend it on a dog. I read and studied up on the breed and breeding in general and had my first litter. My prices are relatively cheap compared to some, but they are enough to cover all the necessary vet costs and such, so it works for me. And the BIG plus is regular everyday, good honest people can afford one, and experience the joy of having a jack in their lives.

I'm very strict on who I sell to, and require a spay/neuter contract. I get references and check them all out as well as ask a ton of questions (My families told me it's easier to adopt a human child then get one of my pups). This all pays off though as every pup I have ever raised is in it's original home to this day, and all are loved and wanted!

As far as pictures, I have a ton, you can see the majority of them on my web site at Double T JRT's

My husband also raises and uses Catahoula cowdogs. His family's been using and raising them his whole life. His main reason for the breed is it's one that works for him, when gathering cattle that have a bit more grit than a BC or Kelpie. He raises litters to help keep his pack going, and gives pups to other ranchers/cowboys that need a good cowdog.

Here are a few pictures I've taken over the years:

Christmas 2005:







My male trying his hand at herding bulls around:






Momma and newborn pups:






Suzie Playing B Ball with MIL's Kelpie/BC cross:






Our group picture from a couple of years ago (my hair's longer now)






and the last one, is on the web site but a cute one, a group picture of one of my litters:


----------

